# Schwinn Starlet III men's



## WiscoMike (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,

I have a question for some of the Schwinn experts.  I picked up a Schwinn Starlet III a long time ago in a lot of bicycles and it's been collecting dust in my garage for some time now, I will snap up some pictures when I dig it out of the pile.  It is probably a mid 60's, with a 2-speed Bendix yellow band but it is a boy's bike?  I have seen women's Starlet IIIs but never a boys.  Is this a real bike, or did someone just throw a different chain guard on it?  If it is indeed a real bike, are these a rare middleweight Schwinn model?  Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 9, 2011)

They were a special model Schwinn made for the San Francisco market, 

mainly the Castro District Schwinn shop.


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 9, 2011)

Super cool, thanks for the info.  I'll have some pics of it up tomorrow


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 10, 2011)

*Lol!!*



Larmo63 said:


> They were a special model Schwinn made for the San Francisco market,
> 
> mainly the Castro District Schwinn shop.




They never made a que...,I mean mens or boys Starlet.The chainguard was changed.


----------



## MR D (Dec 10, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> They were a special model Schwinn made for the San Francisco market,
> 
> mainly the Castro District Schwinn shop.




Too funny...CA...land of the fruits and nuts!:o


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 10, 2011)

Hillbillies are funny...


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL this got me laughing pretty hard, did you have one of these as a little boy Andrew


----------



## twjensen (Dec 10, 2011)

What kind of seat does it have?


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 10, 2011)

Green Schwinn springer seat.  Why would anyone take a Panther, Tiger, American or whatever and put a Starlet III chainguard on it... oh well, guess I'll have to find another chainguard for this one


----------



## how (Dec 10, 2011)

WiscoMike said:


> Green Schwinn springer seat.  Why would anyone take a Panther, Tiger, American or whatever and put a Starlet III chainguard on it... oh well, guess I'll have to find another chainguard for this one




You can wipe off the screening carefully and look for decals,,or I heard people are printing stencils from the computer.
 Somtimes you just use what you have,,I just bought a Manta Ray missing the seat and the chainguard,,,,I found a seat but am in a panic trying to find a chainguard lol.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 10, 2011)

twjensen said:


> What kind of seat does it have?




That model did not come with a seat, just the post.... :eek:


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 10, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> That model did not come with a seat, just the post.... :eek:




LOL- fun, maybe the seat was an after purchase accessory


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> That model did not come with a seat, just the post.... :eek:




I have a catalog here offering seatposts in various lengths, widths as well as ribbed styles. Oh wait, this isn't a Schwinn catalog.


----------



## twjensen (Dec 10, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> That model did not come with a seat, just the post.... :eek:




There ya go....my "point" exactly.


----------



## jwm (Dec 10, 2011)

HMMM-
Salient points:

Boys Bike.
Middleweight Schwinn.
Bendix 2 speed.
Whatever chainguard is on it, that's one sweet riding cruiser. I'd be all over that puppy!
 If the guard is from a Starlet III,  it's chrome underneath the paint. Strip it, Paint it, whatever- you've still got a great bike.

JWM


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the infamous boys/girls bike, as you can see there is an aftermarket door spring/seat post added for extra flare.  I think I will just turn this into whatever middleweight I want or maybe make a unique Schwinn out of it.  I might as well get some use out of the 1000s of Schwinn decals I have lying around...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 11, 2011)

It is a Panther as it has the lugs for mounting the slimline tank. I like the idea of trying to wax off the Starlet screen since the chainguard matches so nice.  But of course if you are trying to save it that screen it comes off if you walk too close to it so I'm sure it will not be that way since you want it off!!!!  Here is a pic of my 70, yours is a year or two earlier since it has the cloverleaf sprocket. Post the serial number and we can tell exactly.


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 11, 2011)

Ya,

I pretty much figured if it was a Panther if it wasn't some wierdo Starlet III men's I never heard of or saw.  I think it's a 1968.  It originally had a tank and racks on it but I took them off to put on my 66 coppertone Panther because they were way nicer .  I do have a Panther decal that would match, how do I remove the screen easily so that I can reapply a chainguard decal?


----------



## tony d. (Dec 11, 2011)

*schwimnn starlet III mens*



Talewinds said:


> That model did not come with a seat, just the post.... :eek:




look like a bike built for a queen


----------

